# Sewer Camera..Insight Vision..VuTek Model GT200-SL



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

I am going to purchase a video inspection camera in a few weeks...I have read up on many of the most popular models out there....For me 200'.. color.. and USB or DVD recording is a must....self leveling would be nice...I've looked at Ridgid and I suspect they set the standard for video inspection systems in the plumbing industry...While doing my research I found the Vu Teck GT-200-SL Series camera made by Insight Vision and I liked it alot....Not only did I get a demo of the unit but I found out they are made right here in the same town I live in..Saukville Wi. I like to buy local when I can....I can get all the features I want in this camera and they are willing to give me a loaner should mine need service. no shipping charges and close techinical support,...Question is...Does anyone here have an opinion on the Insight Vision Company and or the Vu Tek GT-200-SL. model? Cost is going to be in the very low 7K range...Thank You...Tom


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

"insight vision cameras" use search function. use show posts. read all posts. breid..............:rockon:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I checked out one of their cameras (I am almost positive it was Insight Vision) at a trade show once, and it was really nice. It was one of the remote-controlled models and a bit pricey...around $10,000, this was a few years ago. It definitely had the appearance of being high-quality though.

I owned a Seesnake, and those babies are tough. I don't know if Insight Vision's is as tough, Ridgid definitely has set the bar high.


----------



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

*Vu Tek Search*

Thanks for the advice...I had already done the search on the Vu Tek & Insight Vision here on the forum prior to this post and found Insight Vision mentioned vaguely 4 times and the Vu Tek not mentioned at all... So thats why I had ask if anyone here knew about the model GT-200-SL Vu Tek Camera..Hoping for personal experience and details..that sort of thing...From what I can tell its a well made camera... Thank You. Tom


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Magic Touch III said:


> ...they are made right here in the same town I live in....they are willing to give me a loaner should mine need service....


Those are huge benefits. :thumbsup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

you might just ask "bollinger plumbing" he has an insight. find out which. he seems happy with it. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a Ridgid cs1000 and multiple reels, I have tried geneye, hated it, in my book nothing is better then ridgid.

the cs1000 records on a usb, and i transfer it to ridgids software which is loaded on my laptop. 

I use that, also I have the lt1000, which uses my laptop. I recommend a rugged laptop if you go this route. 

As for self level head, not really worth it and breaks often. 

good luck. buy ridgid, buy once


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I have been doing sewer camera for 15 years, Only owned Ridgid.

I have 3 Ridgid Sea Snakes, they are worth the extra money you may spend, In my opinion the are heads and shoulders the best and I would never switch brands or consider another brand.


----------



## markltguy (Dec 31, 2010)

Just getting started in Residential service. Do you feel a camera system is a must have? If so, is there an inexpensive one to get start with?


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

markltguy said:


> Just getting started in Residential service. Do you feel a camera system is a must have? If so, is there an inexpensive one to get start with?


If you're just getting started, I would wait a year or so before putting out the kind of coin needed.
Find out from your clients if they would be willing to part with whatever amount you are planning to charge. Ask every single one, and go from there.
Make sure you charge enough to pay for the cam AND your time, and keep enough in reserve to get your cam fixed in case of breakdown.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

Magic Touch III said:


> Does anyone here have an opinion on the Insight Vision Company and or the Vu Tek GT-200-SL. model? Cost is going to be in the very low 7K range...Thank You...Tom





markltguy said:


> Just getting started in Residential service. Do you feel a camera system is a must have? If so, is there an inexpensive one to get start with?


That's a big nut for someone just starting out. I have borrowed one from a close friend or hired him to do a vid inspection (at a discounted rate). There is also a place about an hour from me that rents them if need be...it really cuts into your profit margin but if you're in a bind and have to have it you take the plunge.

For the OP: The unit I rented on a couple of occasions was an Intuit. Don't recall the model number (it was a VHS model...this was a couple years ago) but always performed as expected (camera and sonde). I figure if they are tough enough to rent out (you know they get abused) that's gotta count for something. I don't think you can go wrong with having the factory/service center nearby and they are willing to give a loaner if yours is in for repair. I think we paid $150-$200 for a 24 hour rental rate so that is a nice perk that may save you some coin.


----------



## sewerwiz (Sep 17, 2012)

The remote control interaction is the best, also with textwriter.


----------

